# IBGuard worked miracle for me after 36 years of suffering



## steweve1 (Jul 15, 2016)

My life as I knew it came to a standstill starting in 1980 when after Rectal Cancer diarreah gradually became unmanageable. The last couple of years bowel control was lost completely and going anywhere in public was difficult. I took Immodium for years and tried many other medications trying to help the problem and it failed to help me. Recently I saw an ad on TV for IBGuard and decided to try it. IBGUARD HAS GIVEN ME MY LIFE BACK!!!! If you are having these type of problems, please try IBGuard (with your Doctor's permission). It truly has given me a new lease on life. I can now go to the grocery store, go out to eat with friends etc. without having the stress of getting to the bathroom in time. Thanks IBGuard!


----------

